# where do you keep your props....



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

the other days of the year?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Stolen milk crates scatter my garage


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

you can't select more than one??

- various places in the house
- up in the attic 
- in the space under the house
- against the walls in the garage
- in the yard (14' scarecrow leans against the clothesline all year)


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Anyplace I can get them to fit!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

makin a tent with aporta garage frame 8x8x8 plus a spare room in the house


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

i know only the spots i Dont keep them.lol.

mainly in the garage, up on the rafters, under the deck, in the basement and under the bed.shush dont tell the wife.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I keep it all in my basement which usually floods a few times a year and becomes the home of a few mice... a storage facility sounds pretty sweet...


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Storage locker here in Arizona. Unfortunatly,no basement no attic.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

A year ago the answer would have been all of the above. So this year we put a 12x12 shed for halloween and that other holiday. That other holiday is staying in the attick


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Let's see... I keep my stuff in the shed, in the basement and in the attic.

I learned years ago not to put buckies in the attic. The heat makes their plastic soft and they will deform dramatically over time.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Have to go with "none of the above", I have a 10' X 20' storage building in the back yard specifically for Halloween and Christmas (Of course, the Halloween side of things is getting a bit crowded!).


----------



## Technician of Terror (Nov 7, 2007)

Zombie-F said:


> I learned years ago not to put buckies in the attic. The heat makes their plastic soft and they will deform dramatically over time.


Even up here in Portland Oregon where it never gets very hot, buckies will deform in the attic - don't do it.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

This is the most asked question by everyone who comes to my haunt! I have rafters in the garage and storage sheds on the side of the house. But it's more creative stacking and packing that does the trick! Putting columns into pillars stuffed with skeleton parts tied to...well you get it!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Our Frankenstein and ScareTaker remain on display in a small spare room, but everything else is carefully stored in the basement in ready to use condition for the following year.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I wish I had a basement. No such luck in Arizona. Storage is my garage and a 10X10 storage shed in the back yard. Upgraded on the storage shed this year to reduce the temps inside. Worked so well, even the grease paint didn't melt.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I keep all my Halloween stuff in these locations...
2 rooms in my house
1 10'x12' shed in the back
2 rooms in my parent's home
1 motorhome
1 2 car garage

yea, that's about it.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I have no garage nor an attic. I store the outside stuff in a crawl space under the front porch area. I found it a challenge to create props small enough to break down and store in my basement. Now as the kids get older they dont spend time in the basement so it is now becoming an area for storage. I can build larger props without worrying where I can hide it.


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

I have/bought a 12X15 foot shead dedicated to prop storage.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I manage to squeeze everything into a very small cold storage room in the basement. It's a bit of a jigsaw puzzle getting everything to fit and to accommodate any new props as well. As it's just about full everything built from now on will have to be planned out ahead in terms of storage. I just don't have the room! The one good thing is that just about everything Halloween is stored in there so come set-up time I'm not looking for stuff all over the place.


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Checked out the storage option last week.... $45 a month for a 5x10 without climate control. No thanks. For $540 a year, I'll just keep carrying it all up a ladder and cramming it into the attic. For that amount of money I can throw all my decor away and buy new stuff each year. 

I know a guy with a home haunt who was spending $100 a month to store his stuff - but his pockets are a little deeper than mine.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Dr. Ghastly...for a long while we were renting a storage space too, but we figured out how much we spend in a year on it and we thought it would be cheaper to spend about $700 on a nice big storage shed of our own. It's a one time pay of $700, but we know there is no storage bill after that each month. Now we are looking on getting another one...apparently my wife told me about some other holiday in Dec. Since when?


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

In the dark dry spookie basement, I've made everything modular so I could store it down there, and I always have someting in the garage I'm working on.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Everywhere.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I too rent space for my props.Right now I have 2-12x24 foot units.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a shed/ shop, about 12' x 18' with 2 lofts and a few cabinets, the basement, and anywhere else until the wife bitches!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I keep some in the attic, some in the garage, and some are displayed all year in my game room.


----------

